# A bike travel case for FS bike



## JaybirdKS (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone know of a bike travel case that fits a Large Full Suspension bike? I am looking for something that can hold a bike with a wheelbase of 45". The Tri All 3 case I have is 1" too short.


----------



## Bula (Sep 20, 2004)

I've had good luck with this soft shell case. My bike is a medium, but there seems to be room to spare.

http://www.wcfanshop.com/servlet/the-1/Bikebag.com-transport-bag,-soft,/Detail


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm looking for one too, the bag doest look airport safe though...? Any Hard Cases recommended ?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I've used a Pika Packworks soft case for flying a FS bike and it has survived quite nicely so far, the big advantage is that it only weighs about 10 pounds so you aren't paying for the freight on the case everytime. I had a 4x4 FS bike, camelback, shoes, helmet and bike weigh in at 49.5 pounds, just under the overweight charge limit.

http://www.pikapackworks.com/


----------



## Bula (Sep 20, 2004)

The one time my bike was damaged while flying was when it as packed in a hard case. TSA opened the case, pulled some things out (I assume), and crammed them back in, with the result that a brake rotor was bent. My soft case is safer because it will give rather than squeeze the bike.


----------



## Spartacus Rex (Dec 18, 2006)

*Thule*

My wife and I both have the Thule hard shell cases. I ride a large Ellsworth moment with a Fox 36 fork and have no problems packing it into the case. The only time I had any issue is when TSA opened the case and didnt repack my pedals correctly and it dinged up my fork. Now when we travel I dont put any loose components into the bike case.


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a Tri All 3 hard case, and have no problem packing my large Intense 5.5 in it.....once I take the 5 minutes to remove my fork. I also remove my rotors from the wheels, as warpage is pretty much a given otherwise. Then I make sure to let the TSA agents know I wasn't idiot enough to pack any CO2 cartridges with the bike, which has helped me avoid any unpleasant snooping thus far.


----------

